# Is this LaMancha doe pregnant?



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm new and have a question please...is this doe pregnant? Can you help me with this )


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

*Pic 2 sorry couldn't get all attached together*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

*Last one )*

The close up lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Will she be a FF? I think she's bred. How far along would she be?


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you for responding, I have no idea,, she lives with 3 wethers :O wondering if one has a tesicle hidden somewhere or she's bagged up for other reasons?! But do you think her rear area looks like maybe she is??? She's never been pregnant before and I've had her since her since she was weaned 6 years ago. I separated her from the others until I find out


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, she looks preggo 
Odd thought that one of the "wethers" wouldn't have bred her before now, if she is indeed bred. You can send a blood sample in to bio tracking to know for sure.


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

That's what I was thinking, they've been together so long. I took her brother as well when they were weaned. He was castrated with the band young. Question please...is it normal for a LaMancha wether to have a really long coat? I've always gotten comments on it, he's had it forever, could it mean something? He doesn't smell or pee on himself, he does mount her but it's more playful, heck he mounts his best potbelly pig boyfriend lol the other two are Nigerian dwarfs, one of them tries mounting her once in a while too but no outward signs that he held on to one of his testicules. Here's her brother below


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do they have access to free choice loose minerals? Do you copper bolus regularly? Selenium supplement?


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes I do


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

They have a mineral block, is that what you mean?!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They really need loose minerals. Blocks are more of a treat, they can't get the minerals they need from them. Manna Pro has a good a good one, it's available at TSC. The long coat is, as I suspected, probably from some mineral deficiency.


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

No way is the long coat from that. I watched him being born and have had him from weaned. He's had that coat as long as I can remember. My goats are fed top quality hay plus a supplement and have been vet checked throughout. Not a chance, besides I have two other wethers and my doe and none of them have long coats


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

I've had him over 6 years


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

While the long coat may not be caused from mineral deficiencies, it will look a lot healthier and not so dull if you get him on some loose minerals


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My guess is she's just hormonally producing some milk without being pregnant if she's been with these wethers for 6 years and never been exposed to a buck.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Lamancha buck has a rather long coat, as do the majority of his kids. 

His father looked very much like your guy, hair length wise. 

The coloring on your boy looks very Toggenburgy. Some Toggs have a very long coat, just like your guy.

As for the pregnancy thing? I'd guess she is not, but there is always a slim chance that one of the boys still has enough of a piece of testicle to produce sperm. Unlikely, but with goats...I swear anything is possible!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Some lamancha do have skirts...its some where down the blood line...but I do agree loose minerals will help....black have too much salt and are hard on teeth and tongue...

on your doe..If she is housed only with wethers she is not bred..she looks to have Precocious udder,


----------



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

I highly doubt she's bred... it's probably just a precocious udder... if the boys have any breeding hormones going, they'd at least have a slight smell. And if it have been six years with nothing, she won't be now.


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok easy fix! I ran out bought a bag on manna pro and poured the entire bag in a feeder for them to go to town as they please. But back to the original subject please, yes I've had all my goats over 6 years, wethers since 8 weeks! I know these goats so well and I really think she looks weird even though it's so far fetched and 100% she's had no contact with any other goats, there's literally none anywhere near us and they are in a very secure pen on my property. I'm concerned because her brother i have no doubt would be aggressive toward a baby if she randomly had one and we didn't know it was coming. He's really sweet but has a bossy side where he gets ornery and he's huge, double the size of her. Here's pics I took just today...


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

My pics won't post together


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't feed calf manna free choice! A pound or so per day per goat that needs to gain weight. More as needed.


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Oops that was same pic!


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

They barely lick it, I watch closely, it's been in there for days. One of the people here said free choice. By the way I've had goats for over 6 years but I've never had babies so I'm not knowledgable in what to look for...


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Do they have access to free choice loose minerals? Do you copper bolus regularly? Selenium supplement?


See you're the one who said it!


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Don't feed calf manna free choice! A pound or so per day per goat that needs to gain weight. More as needed.


Oh wait it's not calf manna it's the free choice mineral made by manna


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

It's this stuff


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Minerals free choice are fine. I put put small amounts at a time though so it doesn't get waisted if they step in it, dump it, or it gets wet...

I still think she is not pregnant but maybe has a hormonal issue.

You could send in a blood test to be sure.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, that's fine 
I change mine daily, but barely give them any. I know about how much they eat so I put just over that amount.


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

Where do you send in a blood test? I guess I could call my equine vet out as well


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Bio Tracking. 
http://www.biotracking.com/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im pretty sure its hormonal...which happens many times as does age...pulling blood will tell you for sure of course...Bio tracking is $6 to test..and gives you piece of mind. 
she is not developing evenly. If she were mine, I would milk a tiny bit out to see what she has in there..if its clean white milk, great, but if its pus or blood its infected and will need treatment...this is also not uncommon in older does with PU


----------



## Valsue (Jul 18, 2016)

She tries to lick her rear area a lot but ends up licking her tail until it's wet, is this normal? Would the possible precocious udder cause this? Btw yes I worm my goats on a regular schedule.


----------

